# SWAT symposium hotels.



## guylaizure (Jun 6, 2019)

Going to Swat this year for the first time.Flying into Dallas and then driving to Waco.
Looking for recommendations for hotels/motels that are way cheaper than the host hotels.


----------



## Tony (Jun 6, 2019)

I can't help with recommendations, I stay in the host hotel, but PM me your contact info if you would please, we all get together for dinner on Friday night, would love to have you join us! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 6, 2019)

Might be best to search online like with orbiz or booking.com .. symposium is a a short drive off I35 easy to get to

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 6, 2019)

Trivago is supposed to have good deals on rooms....


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 10, 2019)

I stay in hotels all the time and they all suck. When we do vacations and stuff we look into air bnb for a house to rent or casita. Usually it costs the same as hotel if not cheaper. 

Waco is small and there is plenty of parking at the civic center so it’s no big deal to drive from a hotel a little farther out to get there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 11, 2019)

Where can I get info on this SWAT shindig?


----------



## Tony (Jun 11, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> Where can I get info on this SWAT shindig?



http://www.swaturners.org

You can go without paying for the seminars, just walk around and visit, see the vendors, etc. The seminars are incredible though, I learn a ton every time.


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 11, 2019)

Tony said:


> http://www.swaturners.org
> 
> You can go without paying for the seminars, just walk around and visit, see the vendors, etc. The seminars are incredible though, I learn a ton every time.


Thank you, I'll look at what seminars are available.


----------



## Tony (Jun 11, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> Thank you, I'll look at what seminars are available.



It's not a pick and choose thing. You pay one fee and can go to whichever ones you want to, don't have to sign up individually or anything.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 11, 2019)

Tony said:


> http://www.swaturners.org
> 
> You can go without paying for the seminars, just walk around and visit, see the vendors, etc. The seminars are incredible though, I learn a ton every time.



Where do you find out what it would cost to be a vendor? I didn't find any info on the website. Sent an inquiry Friday, and don't have an answer yet.

Other than just paying for a booth, there are other costs involved. Any idea what some of those might be? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tony (Jun 11, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Where do you find out what it would cost to be a vendor? I didn't find any info on the website. Sent an inquiry Friday, and don't have an answer yet.
> 
> Other than just paying for a booth, there are other costs involved. Any idea what some of those might be? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)



That I don't know Jerry. Hopefully they respond quickly.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 11, 2019)

Tony said:


> That I don't know Jerry. Hopefully they respond quickly.



Thanks, Tony. I just received this email in bold Italics from JimBob. 

Now to some serious business. I Italicized the answer to indicated it was from another person. When I went to type some more stuff under it, I can't get away from Italics. I tried everything I can think of, but it wants to Italicize whatever I type under it. Above it, I'm back to my regular font. Whenever I do bold, it's the same thing. Gotta spend a few minutes trying to get away from it. Does anyone else have that issue???

If that's for 3 days, that's a pretty cheap deal. Now, gotta find out about resale license, insurance, voltage and electrical cost. Is there anything else I might have forgotten?? 

My daughter in law works for Miraval Resorts, the owner of Hyatt Hotels, so I think I'm gonna do ok on room costs if there is a Hyatt in Waco. Update; Looking at this link, https://www.hotelplanner.com/4344-B...ne/none/0/5/none/none/none/1/1/0/0/1/1/map/0/, I don't think I'm gonna find a Hyatt there. If I can't find anyone from Tucson to help share the room cost, I'm open to a WB'r sharing. I won't know for sure for at least another month. 

*A 10x10 booth is $250. There is a $100 deposit which is refunded if your area is left clean. Lunches are included. If you want to attend the Friday night fish fry or the banquet, those are extra. Jim Bob*
_
After typing all the bitching about Italics, I'm back under the quote from the email, and still doing Italics without prompting it to do so. .................. Jerry (in Tucson) 











_


----------



## Tony (Jun 11, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Thanks, Tony. I just received this email in bold Italics from JimBob.
> 
> Now to some serious business. I Italicized the answer to indicated it was from another person. When I went to type some more stuff under it, I can't get away from Italics. I tried everything I can think of, but it wants to Italicize whatever I type under it. Above it, I'm back to my regular font. Whenever I do bold, it's the same thing. Gotta spend a few minutes trying to get away from it. Does anyone else have that issue???
> 
> ...



That's right, I forgot Jim Bob is in charge of vendors this year. I would assume it's for 3 days. We as a WB group don't do the fish fry Friday night, we all gather and have dinner offsite FYI. We do the banquet though. Hope you make it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jun 11, 2019)

Vacation for this already put in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## guylaizure (Jun 16, 2019)

I will be flying in from Michigan.Using Delta frequent flier miles so it will only cost me 12.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> When I went to type some more stuff under it, I can't get away from Italics. I tried everything I can think of, but it wants to Italicize whatever I type under it. Above it, I'm back to my regular font. Whenever I do bold, it's the same thing. Gotta spend a few minutes trying to get away from it. Does anyone else have that issue???
> 
> _After typing all the bitching about Italics, I'm back under the quote from the email, and still doing Italics without prompting it to do so. .................. Jerry (in Tucson) _




You need to click the Tx button on top of the post box, on the right side to remove the formatting.
You can also right click, highlight, what ever you want to be in normal text, then click the tx button as well....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 17, 2019)

Well, I'm committed now. I just booked a place to stay in Valley Mills, 30 miles west of Waco. Tomorrow I will reserve a booth, hopefully with 220 power. I have to bring my PowerMatic because of some of the tools I made for it. Hope to see some of you there............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 17, 2019)

Wow Jerry, why 30 miles away? Nothing in Waco that you like? Maybe somewhere closer to Waco like Woodway. Just asking. If you go for the off site dinner that @Tony is talking about...watchout for @Spinartist surprise bag.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 18, 2019)

[QUOTE="ironman123, post: 537498, member: 1431* Wow Jerry, why 30 miles away? *Nothing in Waco that you like? Maybe somewhere closer to Waco like Woodway. Just asking. If you go for the off site dinner that @Tony is talking about...watchout for @Spinartist surprise bag.[/QUOTE]

Ray,in the Flintknapping world, Texas is known for having an abundance of flint. I know just south near Temple, along the shore line of Lake Beldon flint can be found. So, 30 moles of rock bearing ground could end up yielding some rock, and even some wood for turning. 
I looked at some room prices at 60 dollars in a bunch of hotels in Waco. Then I looked at the comments. Nope. None were positive. I then clicked on a red button, and it was a BNB. They started at 33 dollars a night, but ended up final per night was 49. Another, a couple blocks from the convention center was 66 per night, but final ended up 99 per night.The only one that didn't have a final outrageous room price was in Valley Mills.... Booked it for 4 nights at $230 with parking for my small trailer. 

Ok, I'll bite. What does Spinartist do that I need to watch my back????????? And if it's a problem, I'll sic Tiony << hehehehe on him....... Sorry Tony, that was a typo, but when I went to make the change, I just couldn't do it. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 18, 2019)

@Tony is tiny .. but is a badger when he gets all riled up ..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 18, 2019)

@Nubsnstubs you will have to ask @Tony about that. My wife told me not to say anything about it. I live in Waco so I don't know of the extra charges at the hotel/motels.
When we were youngsters we would spend the family summer at the old Owl Creek park area for weeks at a time, set trot lines in the lake and eat lots of fried catfish, drink cold water from the springs and dig for arrowheads (found hundreds over the years).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 18, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> @Nubsnstubs you will have to ask @Tony about that. My wife told me not to say anything about it. I live in Waco so I don't know of the extra charges at the hotel/motels.
> When we were youngsters we would spend the family summer at the old Owl Creek park area for weeks at a time, set trot lines in the lake and eat lots of fried catfish, drink cold water from the springs and *dig for arrowheads *(found hundreds over the years).


Dig??? That against the law, Man... It's pretty much the reason I learned how to make my own. It keeps me from going to jail. My mother's younger siblings were all born in Comanche. I was there when I was about 5-6 years old. Found my first erohed then in my grandpa's garden, and asked, "What's this momma"?(you have to use a Cajun accent when you read that) She stated in her Texas accent, "Eeit's an air hed"........ Since then, I've been totally engrossed in looking for them until the laws changed and from that young age always had a burning desire to learn how they were made. I finally learned to make them in '69. In 1987, I finally got some instruction from another knapper, and my abilities took a giant leap. In 1999, I discovered Texas has flint all over the place around Hill Country. Between 99 and '04, I went through Texas over 10 times gathering up rock and more knowledge on knapping. I have about 6-7 tons left. 

Now that you've indicated you are harboring illicit items, send me a picture of the evidence........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 18, 2019)

@Nubsnstubs , I no got, Dat be long time ago. I don got not one air hed no more.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## guylaizure (Jul 5, 2019)

Looks like I will be staying at Knights Inn Waco.Only a 7 minute drive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 5, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> @Nubsnstubs , I no got, Dat be long time ago. I don got not one air hed no more.


So, that's your alibi. At least, you have one. I have a bunch of the real deals, but with all the others I've made, I challenge any Arkie to try and sort them out.
And, you're gonna hafta take me to Owl Creek Park, if it's still there. Purty please??....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## guylaizure (Jul 5, 2019)

Where is a good place for breakfast.


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2019)

There's a Denny's right by the symposium we generally go to.


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2019)

Or maybe it's an IHOP. Do you remember @woodman6415 ?


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 5, 2019)

Tony said:


> Or maybe it's an IHOP. Do you remember @woodman6415 ?


Nope .. I had breakfast in the host hotel ..


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2019)

@Bigdrowdy1 where did we eat Rodney?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 5, 2019)

@Tony I thank we ate at IHOP south of the center off the highway

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 5, 2019)

Rodney has a good answer since the Denny's on South 8th by I35 closed. There is a Denny's out by SAM's in Bellmead. Coming from South I35 I think there is a Denny's at Flying J Truck Stop on New Road.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 5, 2019)

@Nubsnstubs Jerry there is an Owl Creek Park way down close to Belton Lake now. Most of the old Owl Creek has been bought up and homes built on it now. "nothing stays the same" and as we say "you can't go back to Owl Creek".

*OWL CREEK, TEXAS*. Owl Creek is a tiny community located off State Highway 36 about fourteen miles northwest of Temple in northern Bell County. It is named for a nearby creek. Settlement in the area began as early as the 1850s. By the 1890s Owl Creek had its own school district that served the children of farming families. The school probably operated sometime into the early 1900s. After the construction of Lake Belton in the 1950s Owl Creek Park opened on the upper north shore of the reservoir and provided picnicking, camping, and other recreational facilities. Owl Creek remained sparsely populated; no population figures were available until 1990, when the census recorded forty-five residents. That number remained the same in 2000.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 5, 2019)

I almost feel like a road map.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 5, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> I almost feel like a road map.


Too bad a GPS doen't have that kind of information available. .................. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 6, 2019)

Tony said:


> @Bigdrowdy1 where did we eat Rodney?


Why oh why did y'all eat Rodney?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 6, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Why oh why did y'all eat Rodney?


I had breakfast in host hotel... I wasn’t in on that at all


----------

